# Disney World



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Just booked a site for that week, anyone else going around that time?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I wish! But we might pass each other, we will be heading north from Cape Canaveral Fl. on the 14th...I will be looking for a Outback heading south!!!

Garh


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

daves700 said:


> Just booked a site for that week, anyone else going around that time?


Awesome, have a wonderful time I know you will!!









Tami


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We just booked a 5-day (6 night) stay at Fort Wilderness, along with the Magic Your Way pass. We're scheduled for June 8-14.

It'll be warmer then







, but my daughter and wife don't get out of school until June 1.

We're going to spend a little time at Great Smoky Mountain NP (Gatlinburg) on the way down.

We've never been to Disney World yet. Can't wait!









Mike


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

We are heading down there end of Feb. hopefully I will find a outback by then. otherwise I will be using my pop-up. This will be our first time and still haven't deceided how many days we should go to the park as are kids are 7yo, 5, 3, 1. any input would be helpful


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

I wanted to go around the middle of Feb, but I could not get a site!


----------



## 6-4-Campin (Apr 8, 2006)

We have nothing but good things to say about our stay! We went the week before Thanksgiving break (Nov 11 - 18). We had a blast. We were in the 1400 loop. Great location. Walking distance to the trading post, heated pool (which was great in Nov!), the campfire cookout/movie/singalong with Chip-n-Dale area. We opted not to rent the golf cart. We found the bus service to work fine for us taking us back and forth to the marina (short boat ride to the Magic Kingdom). We found it easier and quicker, however, to drive our truck to the other parks (Epcot, Animal Kingdom, etc). With your Ft. Wilderness pass, you can park at all the other parks for free. Highly recommend getting a reservation for the "Hoop-Dee-Revue". Fabulous and fun dinner show. Our 10yo, 7, 3, and 6mo old loved it. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Enjoy!

We went this time last year. Kids loved it. Oh okay... I love it too!

Can't wait to do it again. Remember the pools are open 24hrs a day at Ft. Wilderness -

Late night swim anyone?

Wayne


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

My 2 yr old has been running around telling everyone who will listen "she is taking her camper to Disney World"


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

We went Thanksgiving----I wish I could stay for the whole summer!


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

We are going 23 Feb - 2 Mar.

Naturdog2, when will you be there.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Wish I could Dave but sorry
But have a great time









Don


----------



## jetfan401 (Feb 7, 2007)

daves700 said:


> Just booked a site for that week, anyone else going around that time?


I AM GOING APRIL 5-13


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Summer 2008....off to Disneyland with the kids.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Have a really great time! I have met several people on this trip down that we should try Ft. Wilderness. Maybe next year. I'm booked for Tropical Palms RV Resort near Disney. I'v stayed there before and like it.

Have Fun,
Jim


----------



## docks5 (Oct 4, 2006)

Were goin to leave Houston for Disnney on March 9th, and starting the return on the 17th.


----------

